# Taking apart a Majestic?



## wiset1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Okay, so I recently made a more or less kitless pen using the Majestic kit...sounds stupid, I know.  So in making this modified pen ( http://www.penturners.org/photos/index.php?n=18128 )I figured out how to turn my own bands for the Majestic, but now I want to replace the accents and secondary bands as well.  For those who use the Majestic know the little metal bands that have an ornate design on them...well, that's what I want to replace.  So here's the question...is there an easy way to loosen and unscrew the upper cap so I can replace the gold or black accent band?

Just looking to mod a current turn.  Thanks in advance


----------



## Fibonacci (Apr 22, 2011)

Table saw? That would probably get it apart.

:wink:


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Tim:
It is very difficult to get the "decoration" bands off of the Majstic. I did manage it with a pair of rubber jawed jeweler's pliers. It was just pressed on, but difficult to get moving. If memory serves me correctly, I did use a blast of Liquid Wrench, PB Blaster, WD40 or whatever lubricant that was on sale that week.


----------



## wiset1 (Apr 23, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> Tim:
> It is very difficult to get the "decoration" bands off of the Majstic. I did manage it with a pair of rubber jawed jeweler's pliers. It was just pressed on, but difficult to get moving. If memory serves me correctly, I did use a blast of Liquid Wrench, PB Blaster, WD40 or whatever lubricant that was on sale that week.


 
The lubricant used...any chance of it doing damage to the Rhodium finish?  I've been using a small tap and screwdriver to shove the decorative band down.  This ruins the band, but it gets it off the kit.  My main issue is the band on the cap with the crystal.  This screws off the base...IF you can get hold of it and break the seal.

Thanks


----------



## wiset1 (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, it wasn't pretty, but a hammer and a screwdriver got the kit apart.  Doing it this was trashed the decorative bands, but I had no intention to use them so no real worry.

This was the result after taking the kit apart and turning my own accents.


----------



## Mark (Apr 24, 2011)

Great end result. That's one smart looking pen. Congrats.


----------



## Fibonacci (Apr 24, 2011)

Very nice.  Did you use the screwdriver like a transfer punch?  Or did you pry it apart?


----------



## Fred (Apr 24, 2011)

Tim, this is a very nice "save".

I for one would NEVER use any type of penetrating oil to get anything loose on a pen in which there was even a remote chance of the oil getting to the wood. Just test a speck of WD-40 on a piece and give it a few days. See how deep it has penetrated then. Oh yea, try to remove the stain without cutting off the 'ruined' piece.

Finishing oil is just that ... to be used for finishing.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 24, 2011)

Fred:
I think you and I are talking about two very different things. I, also would NEVER use ANY type of penetrating oil on a finished pen!

My comment was about removing the metal trim rings before the pen is ever assembled. The oil which is left in contact with the plated parts for only a few seconds can easily be removed from metal parts with a quick blast of compressed air followed by a thorough wipe down with Dawn and a microfiber towel. I have done this numerous times with no ill effects to plated parts or wood.

I am sorry if my post was not clear.

Additionally, after checking my notes, the trim rings for Majestics were first loosened by wedging 
fishing line between the cap and trim ring and twisting back and forth to create a small gap. 
Then a quick blast of silicone spray and moving back and forth with jeweler's pliers removed the trim rings without damage. Finally the plated parts that were going to be used were give a quick bath in Dawn and hot tap water followed by a complete drying.


----------



## corian king (Apr 24, 2011)

Very nice! I really like the way it turned out!!Great Work!
JIM


----------



## JerrySambrook (Apr 24, 2011)

Tim,
   I like the idea, and the effort and workmanship put in.
However, on your example above, I do not think the choice of replacment material is the best, not the way they all bulge.
But hey, it takes all kinds to keep the world interesting.

Once again, great idea, and workmanship.


----------



## Pen&FishingCT (Apr 24, 2011)

amazing work there, thank you for sharing.


----------



## wiset1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the feedback.

To answer a couple questions. The Majestic didn't really work that well with the jig I built so I ended up using a flathead screwdriver at an angle and pounded it with a hammer until the ring started to budge. As noted...this WILL destroy the decorative band so don't do it if you hope to use the band again. I had to do it this way for the center and lower band to remove the CB ring. The one on the top of the cap is fairly easy. Use a punch on the inside that fits against the inner ring, this will loosen the threads and you can unscrew the components and simply slide off the decorative ring. I'm sure there's a better way, but this is what I did.

For those who think the material doesn't fit...well, that's fine. As noted, it does take all kinds and as time allows I'll figure out how to streamline the process to help others who are interested in modifications. To the rest...thank you for looking and I hope this helps.


----------

